# My dog wont stop losing hair



## Dollychan (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a 7 year old umm mutt he's been my best friend since I was 6 I've never loved anything more. Just an hour ago I brushed/combed my dog for well a reallly really long time then I gave him a bath I then blowdried him and contiued to brush/comb him. The hair just keeps coming off in small tuffs he's always shed alot but it's never come out in tuffs like it is now at first I though he was just losing his winter coat or something but now I've become concerned for his health. Please help.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Make an appointment with the vet. Things that come to mind are thyroid imbalance, skin diseases, or hormonal deficiencies. But only your vet can diagnose the problem. Since we can't see your dog or the amount of fur coming out, we can only speculate on some of the disorders that we might be familiar with. Please seek vet care for your dog.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

The first thing to do is take him to the vet for a complete physical exam and bloodwork to eliminate any medical problems such as allergies, low thyroid, diabetes, etc.

Also, what do you feed him?


----------



## Dollychan (Aug 19, 2007)

thank you both of you. i feed him nutro natural choice adult lamb and rice but a few weeks ago he ran out of food and my mom just got a bag of 
pedigree on the way home from work. i would say he is slightly over weight and he had a lump the vet said they it wasn't cancer but simply a lump of fat. but since then three more have shown up but we haven't taken him back to the vet.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Make a vet appointment ASAP.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

First the lumps - any new lumps must be checked out - its highly likely they are just more fatty lumps and dogs do get them as they get older, overweight dogs seem especially prone. But they must be checked.

As for the hair - it could be something simple like the food, a diet change is often noticed in the skin and coat far more than anywhere else, personally I would say get that checked at the vet too and I say that simply because without getting my hands on your dog I cannot be any more help. So get the vet to give him a good going over and let us know how he is.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Head for the vets office 

Has the weather in your area been any different lately? Does your dog have a double coat like the herding breeds? Our aussies shed in tufts and it's completely normal for them, so maybe your pup has some herding breed in him. The food change could also be the cause but i would go to the vet to be on the safe side


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a neighbor girl that has problems getting her parents to understand the importance of vet care. I got a call from her today about her lab mix..Said that her dog was loosing hair and it comes off when she bathes him or even pets him..I went and picked them up and brought her to the vet and he is infested with ringworm. They leave the dog outside and she really loves this dog. She takes care of him regularly and she really spends a lot of time with him. We got him some antibiotics and antifungal shampoo. Vet says they are having lots of problems with the ringworm infestation in warmer climates. Dog is also being treated for heartworm because when the girl found him he already had them and vet said since his resistance is low from the treatment is why he may be infested too. Good luck.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

digits mama said:


> I have a neighbor girl that has problems getting her parents to understand the importance of vet care. I got a call from her today about her lab mix..Said that her dog was loosing hair and it comes off when she bathes him or even pets him..I went and picked them up and brought her to the vet and he is infested with ringworm. They leave the dog outside and she really loves this dog. She takes care of him regularly and she really spends a lot of time with him. We got him some antibiotics and antifungal shampoo. Vet says they are having lots of problems with the ringworm infestation in warmer climates. Dog is also being treated for heartworm because when the girl found him he already had them and vet said since his resistance is low from the treatment is why he may be infested too. Good luck.


God Bless you for helping that little girl and her dog. I hope she grows up knowing the importance of caring for animals, as well as helping out others in need. Good for you !


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

If you knew this little girl and if you knew how much she loves her dog you'd help too..


----------

